# Warning



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Tonight I booked a ferry crossing for a booze cruise.
Sea France, with a 6.5 metre motorhome 
Out on the 13 November at 22.30 and back the 21 November 00.15
I used the code word as it says in the subs discounts,

The cost that I paid with DISCOUNT was £64.80

I have just checked it without the Motorhomefacts DISCOUNT and the price would have been £62.00

I am not a happy Motorhomefacts user, you have cheated me.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*MHF did not cheat you!*

Hi Allan!

I have just booked the same ferry and times as you:

With MHF discount, you're right - £64.80

Without the discount, £36 each way, making £72.00 (not £62)

10% discount from £72 is £7.20, leaving fare of £64.80

How's your Maths?

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

allan01273 said:


> I am not a happy Motorhomefacts user, you have cheated me.


That's a little harsh. Are you sure you're comparing like for like? I seem to remember last year, someone complaining like this, but the ferry tickets were different, and the ones with MHF discount had greater flexibility (or something like that). And sometimes, SeaFrance have special offers that are better than the standard fare less MHF discount. We don't have any control over that.

Thanks for your post, Norman. That clarifies the numbers.

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As Gerald says, claiming you've been cheated is a harsh criticism.

I have booked quite a few crossings with Seafrance using the discount code and researched the prices for loads of others, I always check the price with and without the code before I pay and in every instance it has always been 10% cheaper.

I've gone through the same process to check the prices for the crossing you mention and get the same figures as Norm which further confirms that the 10% discount is still alive and kicking 

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We've had 3 crossings with SeaFrance this year using the discount code word and each time it has been cheaper than it was before the discount codeword was applied. I check the normal price before applying the discount.

On one of the occcasions we had to ring the booking service to make the booking and the discount code was still applied correctly. I checked later.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Recheck*

I have been out today and have just got back. I have rechecked the figures.

£ 62.00 with no discount £ 64.80 with the discount. I don't know where you other guys are looking. I have learnt my lesson and will double check your "discount" next time


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We booked a crossing for next August a few weeks ago. In response to this posting I have rechecked on the SeaFrance website today for a crossing using the same dates and times. The results were as follows.
Our original booking using the discount code was £82.80
A similar booking today is now in excess of £100
A crossing booked today without using the discount code is now £80
Something ain't right !!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I had this issue last year. Exactly the same..
emailed Seafrance.. They promptly did me a refund and corrected an error within their website.
Maybe the problem has arised again ??

I always check now using both with and without the code.
Used them at least 4 times in 2007 and always worked with the code...

" you have cheated me" comment... !!! Very harsh.....


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Before I book I always get 4 or 5 quotes seafrance 5 min ago same ferries as alan £72.00 without any discount!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I do not think for a minute motorhomefacts has cheated you, that implies some malice aforethought which, correct me if I am wrong, motorhomefacts being an inanimate object as it were would not have that capability. No matter how much we think of it as being 'alive' :lol: :lol: 
It does seem from the other postings that there is a problem with the ferry website perhaps not recognising the discount, or there may be other factors at work which not having the full details to hand we cannot comment on.
Perhaps the cheated comment was made tongue in cheek. I certainly hope so.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is another thread raised earlier with a similar problem....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=35587

So, perhaps there is a fault in the online booking procedure at Seafrance. Maybe an email to them will help to sort this out?

I've said this before, booking a ferry crossing is a very inexact science and prices can change for no apparent reason. I would strongly recommend that its always good procedure to check quotes with and without the discount code before you commit to pay, you can't lay the blame on MHF who have negotiated the discount in good faith on behalf of their members. Caveat emptor and all that :?

pete


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Prices go up and down like a yoyo. Always have been. This is not only with ferry companies but also airlines. You got to hit it at the right time. I booked a flight with Iberia to Tenerife for Christmas and the Newyear and they came out to over £300 one minute and the next it was £178.00. BAM I hit the book button. The next day they were up to £280 and now they are over £500.
The difference of £2.80 is neither here nor there but maybe important to you as that would pay for a pint on the boat !!

Maddie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Perhaps the cheated comment was made tongue in cheek.


That's the way I read it. He was hacked off at himself for not checking the prices correctly, and posted as a warning to others to do so. The comment was then made against himself, tongue-in-cheek.

Or was it foot-in-mouth?

Dougie.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Discount code out of date?*

I thought the Code was "********"!!?? 

_Mod edit to remove MHF code from open (non-subscriber) forum_

I'm sure I used that code earlier this year with SeaFrance and got a discount.

# Can someone let me know where I check the latest code ... does it change? 
# Where should I be looking?

Keep up the good work MHF ... worth weight in gold (well, cheap French Red Wine actually!) I think

Cheers, all

john


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

off topic slightly but where do we find out what our discount codes are?

and does france stock some good quality real ale?

Mark


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Mark

if you go to the main front page, and click on Subscriber Discounts (or, click :: here :: ); select "Ferries" from the drop down list, click "Submit", and all the info is there for you.

I've been checking prices, and they're all over the place at the moment. I've got about 6 different prices for next year's holiday crossings. I'll email them tomorrow and try to get to the bottom of it.

They are, as Maddie says, like the airlines, and I'm sure they're using a "Ryanair-type" booking system, where the computer manipulates the prices continuously according to how many people it thinks it can sell to.

Gerald


----------

